# Combined Samba and NFS



## Leifur (Jun 28, 2016)

Hello everyone .

I am currently trying to create a heterogen computer network (FreeBSD 10 Fileserver using ZFS, Ubuntu+Windows Clients). I've already set up a samba (4.3) active directory domain, which works mostly (but this is another topic). 

Because I am fairly new to the whole Kerberos-Topic, I just want to know what is the best way to set up a NFS-Server on top of the running ad-domain? When "duckduckgo"-ing this topic, there are many promising approaches, but none of them really describes my situation. 

What would you do?

Best Regards,
Leifur


----------

